# SE Qld Brewery bus tour



## sillyboybrybry (24/2/13)

Guys,

Thought you might be interested in this. Last day to get this promotional price of $75.

http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/603348-full-day-brewery-tour-including-lunch?rui=13569564



Highlights:
Pickled Pig Brewery, Tweed
Burleigh Brewing Co., Gold Coast
MT Brew, MT Tamborine
Witches Chase Cheese

Duration: 1 Full Day
Itinerary:

Depart from the following locations;
07:45 North Lakes – 08:05 Chermside – 08:20 Lutwyche – 08:35 Central – 08:45 Stones Corner – 09:05 Upper Mt Gravatt.
Arrive at MT Brew at 10:00 am for approximately 1 hour.
Pickled Pig for lunch and tasting. 
Burleigh Brewing Co. for tour and tasting.
Arrive back at your original location between 4:30 and 6:00 pm.

What's Included:

BBQ lunch, all tasting fees, commemorative beer glass, tours, cheese tasting platter, esky on board for keeping purchases chilled.

Overview: 

Sometimes there is just nothing better than a beer to wind down with. So what better way to spend a day than learning about how this magical amber liquid is made
and tasting some of the Gold Coasts finest beers made by some experienced and creative brew masters.

The day starts with a trip up the mountain to MT
Brew, located at the end of the Mt Tamborine's gallery walk. This
brewery has only been operating for a few years but has already
developed a reputation for producing a fine boutique brew. Conveniently
located on the same premises is the award winning Witches Chase Cheese
Company and we will have some tasting platters of their best cheeses to
go with our beer paddles.

Next Stop is back down the mountain to the
boarder of NSW and QLD where we visit the Pickled Pig. These
enthusiastic brewers provide a relaxed atmosphere to enjoy a beer and
also a tasty BBQ lunch. The beers here are 100% preservative and
chemical free and as organic as possible. You can choose your favourites
to bottle yourself and take away.

With some food in the belly it is off to the
Burleigh Brewing Company for a tour of the facilities and a chat from
the master brewer*. After the tour it's time to taste the brewers hard
work and walk away with a complimentary beer.
Itinerary: 

Depart from the following locations;

07:45 North Lakes – 08:05 Chermside – 08:20 Lutwyche
– 08:35 Central – 08:45 Stones Corner – 09:05 Upper Mt Gravatt.


Arrive at MT Brew at 10:00 am for approximately 1 hour.Pickled Pig for lunch and tasting

Burleigh Brewing Co. for tour and tasting. 

Arrive back at your original location between 4:30 and 6:00 pm.

What's Included: BBQ lunch, all tasting fees, commemorative beer glass, tours, cheese tasting platter, esky on board for keeping purchases chilled.



*when available. Otherwise conducted by another member of the Burleigh Brew crew.

What to Bring: 

water, sun protection, comfortable clothes, camera, mobile phone, any snacks you may like to have.

Further Reading:

Burleigh Brewing Co. - http://burleighbrewing.com.au/

Pickled Pig Brewery: How to taste beer - http://pickledpigbre...-to-taste-beer/

MT Brewery - http://www.mtbeer.com/brewery

Witches Chase Cheese - http://www.witcheschasecheese.com.au/


----------



## Ross (24/2/13)

Wow!!! 31 people have bought a ticket. The Burleigh stop should be ok & witches chase cheese is awesome, but I wouldn't get out of bed for the rest of it.

Ros


----------



## Florian (24/2/13)

Sillyboybrybry, which club are you a member of and also, have you guys chosen a date yet?

Cheers,
Florian


----------



## pommiebloke (24/2/13)

That Pickled Pig Brewery is just a "brew it yourself" extract place. Can't imagine too many people on here would be interested in that to be honest.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (24/2/13)

Florian,

Very new and enthusiastic member of BBC (Brisbane Brewers Club).
We have pencilled in July 6.

Lukiferj,

As I stated I did not know where to post this and thought no harm in putting it in two places so that people would have a chance to see it. As a new home brewer I think it is a great opportunity to look at 3 different set ups - sample their wares and not have to drive home!


----------



## bradsbrew (24/2/13)

Merged the two threads.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (24/2/13)

thanks Brad


----------

